# First Time Expat



## swright

My husband and I will be moving to KL with our family in the next few months from the US. Although we have both travelled internationally (and he is currently working a rotation to the Middle East), we have never lived outside of the US. We have three children (an 11 year old and twin 3 year olds) and are looking for any advice as to what parts of town are ideal for families and thoughts on the International School of KL. My husband's office is located in Ampang (KL Ampang I believe - learning as we go). I have a good idea of the types of housing available (I tend to be quite obsessive so I have been reading a lot) - we would like a bungalow style or semi-detached with some green space; and a private pool would be ideal. We plan on needing enough room for our families to spend time with us (since both our parents are already discussing extended visits) but could consider a link style townhouse if the ammenities are right. Thoughts on renting fully furnished versus partially furnished and then renting or purchasing upon arrival would be appreciated too. I also understand domestic help is quite affordable so if anyone has information as to estimated costs, procedures and planning time needed, that would be helpful as well. Any other thoughts, considerations, etc are appreciated as I am feeling a bit overwhelmed right now (but very, very excited for the opportunity).

Thank you!!


----------



## brucefan

I have just moved to KK so cannot help re KL, however we had temporary accommodation when we got here, and well, thank goodness for that! We would never have known where to live or what we wanted. You'll make friends through the school who'll be able to help you as well.


----------



## lorgnette

Advisable to find a school for the kids first, then locate accommodations nearby. Most families stay close to school- advantages are school bus services, after school activities etc.

About a suitable semi D or bungalow, look for rental agents - most of them charge the LL; renters need not pay commission. It helps to ask a few agents in different areas to compare properties and prices. Go slightly higher than your expected budget- often there are a few places un noticed when potential clients have a low cut off point. 
a. more options as some of them do not share same database.
b. some rental agents entertain clients within a limited radius

As for maids, sometimes there is a wait list for new maids depending on nationality. Do ask around expat parents or office secretaries at your children's school as they might know of transfer maids available when families move away.

Welcome to a warm and friendly new home in Malaysia!


----------



## veriya

lorgnette is right, you need to decide on a school for your children, then think abt a place to stay.
some families do love to stay away from the hectic KL, and drive to work to KL, this is not an issue, because u can find these area's 15-20 mins from kl.


----------



## swright

Thank you all very much for the input! I think we have settled on a school (ISKL) and look forward to touring it soon. Does any one know how long their admission process takes? Especially mid year? We have narrowed the housing search to around ISKL and my husband's office. Does anyone have an opinion on 20 Trees in Ampang? How about Amberhill, or Mont Kiara, or Taman Melawati. I would love to have easy access to shopping and sights since I don't know if i will gat a car right away (but with three children I am sure I will have to). I have also ead about the American Association of Women which may help meet like minded people. I guess I need to go through my lists of what do I do when this come up, etc and post them here.

Again, many thanks


----------



## Mads

Hi, I would agree that ISKL is a good choice - they have certainly maintained a good reputation over many many years. Ampang is a great place to live in, lots of greenery whilst being only a stone's throw away from KLCC. When are you guys actually moving? There's a family sized luxury condo apartment becoming available along Jalan Jelatek just off Jalan Ampang. Its linked directly to the LRT train station which will take you anywhere and its only 4 stops from KLCC. I can send you the details to look at and its much less expensive compared to 20Trees etc unless you are looking for one of the most exclusive places to live in! There's a good mix of expats in this area and the property is owned by a local family but administered by a leading estate agency in Ampang.


----------



## swright

Thank you Mads! We are still working on finalizing the details of the reassignment with my husband's company. One source tells us they would like him there as soon as possible (first of the year) and another is thinking 3 months. Any way you look at it, I have lots to do in a seemly short amount of time. The company does allow one trip for both of us over to Malaysia for house hunting so we are hoping to do that soon. Thank you for the info on the condo. I think we are pretty set on a bungalow or semi-detached home. Our house here in the states has a large lot and my children love playing outside, so a condo, although has great ammenities, may not work for us. We also have a dog we are hoping to bring with us.


----------



## Mads

Yeah, sounds like a landed property would be a better option. Well, I wish you all the best and I'm sure you'll be enjoying sunny Malaysia a lot!


----------



## swright

Thanks Mads! We are all very excited about this new opportunity!


----------



## ibnu anwar

swright said:


> Thanks Mads! We are all very excited about this new opportunity!


welcome to malaysia..enjoy the variety of food and culture


----------



## jason.mantle1

swright said:


> My husband and I will be moving to KL with our family in the next few months from the US. Although we have both travelled internationally (and he is currently working a rotation to the Middle East), we have never lived outside of the US. We have three children (an 11 year old and twin 3 year olds) and are looking for any advice as to what parts of town are ideal for families and thoughts on the International School of KL. My husband's office is located in Ampang (KL Ampang I believe - learning as we go). I have a good idea of the types of housing available (I tend to be quite obsessive so I have been reading a lot) - we would like a bungalow style or semi-detached with some green space; and a private pool would be ideal. We plan on needing enough room for our families to spend time with us (since both our parents are already discussing extended visits) but could consider a link style townhouse if the ammenities are right. Thoughts on renting fully furnished versus partially furnished and then renting or purchasing upon arrival would be appreciated too. I also understand domestic help is quite affordable so if anyone has information as to estimated costs, procedures and planning time needed, that would be helpful as well. Any other thoughts, considerations, etc are appreciated as I am feeling a bit overwhelmed right now (but very, very excited for the opportunity).
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi there!
Welcome to Malaysia! I lived there for about 5 years. Although I am now working in SG, Malaysia is a lovely place!

You may want to take note of the international schools that are available for your kids. There is a wide variety of them especially in KL, so this shouldn't be a problem. It is definitely wise to have a car if shops and shopping malls are not located near your home. Regarding the domestic help, you can easily search online, there are many services available, and most of them are really cheap.

I think it is also good to pick up Malay because it is the main language spoken. Some of them do understand English, but majority of them don't. The weather is also sunny all year round so many of the outdoor activities are perfect for your family.

Lastly, Malaysians are very friendly people. They are very helpful as well. Do make friends with your neighbors and they will really help you if you have problems.

I hope that you and your family will have a wonderful stay!


----------



## ibanker

Hi,

1) I have got an offer of total 16,000 MYR ( including housing)- no car allowance....wanted to understand from the forum members that is the salry good for a middle management position in Corporate Finance/ investment banking in KL or I am being valued less? I have 6 years exp in M&A and investment banking.

I am married- my wife is a home maker and child is 3 months old- would prefer a 2 bedroom condo in Mt.Kiara and will require a car to travel. 

2) Child education is atleast 2-3 years away but should I negotiate any education allowance with them?

3) I am being offered a 2 year contract role as an expat and after that be considered for a permanent role- is it a norm for expats ( contract)?- please suggest

4) How much does it cost to hire a car for a year? 


Please reply urgently as I need to have some figures to negotiate next week.

regards


----------

